# compensator



## اسامة الخواجا (28 أبريل 2007)

مبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هذه ملفات تشرح موضوع تصميم phase lag and lead compensator مع طريقة تمثيلها بال matlab


----------



## profshimo (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك..سلمت يداك


----------



## AFA_123 (22 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي فلقد أنقذت حياتي بهذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## MUSLIM125 (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات, و شكرا على انقاذك لحياةafa-123


----------



## ربيع عوض (29 أغسطس 2015)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع مفيد، شكرا لكم


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 يونيو 2016)

شكرا اخي الكريم على جهودكم


----------

